# DIY Maintenance & Tools Rack



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)

sorry there are no explanations in each pictures, but peoples say "picture worth thousand words"


----------



## DanMac (28 Apr 2013)

Very nice, I'm new to the fish keeping scene and I love stuff like this,. My tank fits perfectly on my drawer and I have a gap on the hidden side where I have a slim shoe box lined neatly with a plastic bag for excess water for all my goods and i have adhesive hooks stuck to the cabinet side to hold my scissors,net,tongs ect. 

I would create something like that If I had the space.


----------



## Gary Nelson (28 Apr 2013)

Very good.... My kind of thing


----------



## lil-lynx (28 Apr 2013)

Love it ! 
That wood effect is that a metal sheet ?


----------

